# Wii #1400 - The Conduit (USA)



## T-hug (Jun 24, 2009)

^^wiirelease-2315^^


----------



## smealum (Jun 24, 2009)

So, does it live up to the hype ?


----------



## rustybanana (Jun 24, 2009)

Good stuff, I hope this is worth the hype its been getting around here! I know this will please loads of peeps and hopefully the site wont fall apart because of it


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 24, 2009)

YOU CANNOT DOWNLOAD ISOS FROM HERE AND IF YOU ASK TONI WILL SPANK YOU


----------



## ConJ (Jun 24, 2009)

Does anybody know when this going to be released in the UK? Ive had mine on preorder for ages now!


----------



## Zenith94 (Jun 24, 2009)

The Conduit got released and I, JIZZED IN MAH PANTS!

That's why it took so long, they wanted a good release number.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 24, 2009)

ConJ said:
			
		

> Does anybody know when this going to be released in the UK? Ive had mine on preorder for ages now!


July 10th.


----------



## Hardys (Jun 24, 2009)

And it has got the number 1400 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I already preordered my Game, I think this game deserves it.
But sadly I live in europa and I can't handle the wait so...WAIT TIME IS OVER!


----------



## Snave2008 (Jun 24, 2009)

Very excited!!!

I'll hit back later once it's downloaded to get some online action going!


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 24, 2009)

Hopefully the multiplayer will have not so many lags, because theoretically it sounds great with all the modes and crazy weapons.

I will play through the singleplayer only once I guess  so I really hope that the muliplayer delivers!


----------



## kobykaan (Jun 24, 2009)

anyone know if its SINGLE or DUAL layer sized!?

a quick calc of 93x50mb from the above info is around 4.6gb and that's packed rars!


----------



## LagunaCid (Jun 24, 2009)

I see what they did there
It was probably delayed a bit so it could have the 1400th spot.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 24, 2009)

Not on any of the sites I visit yet, guess I'll have to wait a bit longer. Hope it lives up to the hype.


----------



## Jaems (Jun 24, 2009)

can anyone like uh you know like pm me like something, I'm not specifying what you should pm me but uh you know just like any random uh you know website you know yeah...


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> YOU CANNOT DOWNLOAD ISOS FROM HERE AND IF YOU ASK TONI WILL SPANK YOU


Where do I download the iso?

Jesus.


----------



## mister x (Jun 24, 2009)

I have 2 excited teens eagerly awaiting this game...no doubt others have too!!


----------



## da_head (Jun 24, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> YOU CANNOT DOWNLOAD ISOS FROM HERE AND IF YOU ASK TONI WILL SPANK YOU



can i haz teh r0mz?

*prepares for spanking* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but yeah, how is the game guys?


----------



## sazzywoo (Jun 24, 2009)

Gun in the screen shoot everything in sight just the kind of game blokes luvs, one i wont be rushing out to buy unless i want a nice dose of motion sickness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 impatiently waiting for sports resort


----------



## testatura (Jun 24, 2009)

wtf,already 5 mins on this thread and still no mess,few new posts,all cool,gba is still online,well its all clear now,this game is not so great


----------



## El-ahrairah (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm going to have to get this one just because everyone is getting so worked up over. That and the kids might like it.


----------



## Vater Unser (Jun 24, 2009)

smealum said:
			
		

> So, does it live up to the hype ?


That's for everyone to decide on his own.
For me, the game didn't even create any hype to live up to. Still gonna give it a shot since it's probably the first non-metroid, non-redsteel Wii shooter worth playing.


----------



## Gwaith (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm not really hyped either but I'd still love to try the game. Get it in the damn Newsgroups!1!


----------



## Sstew (Jun 24, 2009)

*gets ready for a Temp explosion*


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 24, 2009)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!


----------



## manaphy4ever (Jun 24, 2009)

YES Finally got dumped now it's time to play this game from long time i waited for it


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 24, 2009)

Finally on a site I know, mwahahahaha.

ETA: 15:45:23


----------



## ganons (Jun 24, 2009)

i guess resident evil is next


----------



## hergipotter (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah, really excited bout this.
But can test it friday at best... =(


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 24, 2009)

it out??? woo yoo now if only my source site would upload the damn thing...


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 24, 2009)

Release the n00bs!!!!!!!!!

Our site will come crashing down once again. I'm having flash backs of Chinatown Wars here.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 24, 2009)

And now I must wait 3 more weeks for me to get this game


----------



## Leo Cantus (Jun 24, 2009)

For all the hype, all it is, is a first person shooter for the wii. Nothing special, plain and simple. Its received okay reviews.


----------



## elfsander (Jun 24, 2009)

So many great Wii games being released in so short time: Another Code R, Wii Sports Resort, The Conduit.. 

So hard to pick just one.


----------



## jargus (Jun 24, 2009)

Anyone know if this works with DVD loaders yet?


----------



## ndstuff (Jun 24, 2009)

huh? scurbbed version is 2.60 GB only? WTF i think its little too small size. The title like this should be relase in DL-DVD


----------



## xDlmaoxD (Jun 24, 2009)

LOL, Damn I just sold my Wii and all its stuff for 400 USD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I would go rush and buy a new Wii but I have a ps3 and 360 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



FPS on there are way better, don't know why this was so hyped.


----------



## Hooya (Jun 24, 2009)

I was hyped because there isn't much else like this on the Wii, so those of us with just a Wii have been out of the FPS loop for a while.

I want a decent God of War kind of game too... Maybe Metroid Other M will fill that niche.

I'm getting it now.  Hopefully it works well on USB loaders, I really am getting used to not having to swap DVDs even though I have had a chipped Wii for two years now.


----------



## mousan (Jun 24, 2009)

sorry for the question coz I'm out of wii world from months  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ; so how can i manage to run this game on my wii pal 3.2E with homebrew channel installed & geck os


----------



## berlinka (Jun 24, 2009)

Can somebody in here explain why I MUST play this?? I need a good reason because I've got so much to play (just started with Overlord) and the boxart is so "way back" it almost reminds me of Turrican.


----------



## padawan (Jun 24, 2009)

I must say I'm extremely impressed guys, only 2 and a half pages full of crappola und useless shit posts until now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe you're all growing up ? *lolz*

Well anyways, the release is running fine on a PAL Wii with 3.4E and WiiKey 1.9s (Sony DVD-R). 

Oh yeah, game is multilanguage, almost as expected from a Sega game


----------



## hmbn (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a PAL Wii, 3.2E and WiiKey 1.9s. It's asking me for a Wii System Update, what do I do? I remember installing some wads fixed it some time in the past, but I don't know what to do this time. Anyone care to help?


----------



## Zenith94 (Jun 24, 2009)

When I set up my profile I choose the name Michael (My Name) and then the guy's voice started calling me Michael.


----------



## florian (Jun 24, 2009)

run fine on wii pal 4.0E with wiikey 1.9s and brickblocked...very nice game and great multiplayer wifi


----------



## Vater Unser (Jun 24, 2009)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> Finally on a site I know, mwahahahaha.
> 
> ETA: 15:45:23
> 
> ...


Well, choose wisely, cause these are the only noteworthy ones until, like, christmas.
Edit: Okay, not quite, there's still Red Steel 2.


----------



## yumms (Jun 24, 2009)

Anyone buying this game?


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 24, 2009)

So has it been confirmed that this is a Single or Dual-Layer DVD like SSBB?
From some of the comments its been said to single but oh well ill just snag the scrubbed version

~ Jon


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 24, 2009)

Just picked up my copy. I'm still getting use to controls. I'm more use to the very slow MP3 controls.


----------



## luka (Jun 24, 2009)

game is also in italian so can be multi 5


----------



## Hooya (Jun 24, 2009)

jonjon95 said:
			
		

> So has it been confirmed that this is a Single or Dual-Layer DVD like SSBB?
> From some of the comments its been said to single but oh well ill just snag the scrubbed version
> 
> ~ Jon



It is single.  The image size is 4.4GB like every other Wii release.

The scrubbed size is apparently something like 2.6GB according to an earlier post.  I will be able to confirm in a few minutes.

And to answer someone else's post: People may buy this game if it actually turns out to be good.  Remember, some people actually treat the whole downloading thing as a kind of free Blockbuster rental.  Hell, I know most of the games I download were only worth a day's rental at most (but I'm not giving my money to Blockbuster).

Just confirming, scrubbed size is 2.54GB.


----------



## jhjsaat (Jun 24, 2009)

Everyone in Europe DO NOT USE THIS GAME ONLINE!! A friend of me living in the Netherlands just got his internet shutdown and a lawsuit of brain on his head... When he ask why they told him it was for playing a illegal version of this game on this Wii!! WATCH out people!!


----------



## luka (Jun 24, 2009)

jhjsaat said:
			
		

> Everyone in Europe DO NOT USE THIS GAME ONLINE!! A friend of me living in the Netherlands just got his internet shutdown and a lawsuit of brain on his head... When he ask why they told him it was for playing a illegal version of this game on this Wii!! WATCH out people!!


and all this in 2 hours? sorry but seem a bit strange eh? shoutdown internet and make a lawsuit against him in 2 hours that the game is released?


----------



## Mailenste (Jun 24, 2009)

jhjsaat said:
			
		

> Everyone in Europe DO NOT USE THIS GAME ONLINE!! A friend of me living in the Netherlands just got his internet shutdown and a lawsuit of brain on his head... When he ask why they told him it was for playing a illegal version of this game on this Wii!! WATCH out people!!


Let's hack this guy - his address is 127.0.0.1 ! Seriously...


----------



## Social0 (Jun 24, 2009)

jhjsaat said:
			
		

> Everyone in Europe DO NOT USE THIS GAME ONLINE!! A friend of me living in the Netherlands just got his internet shutdown and a lawsuit of brain on his head... When he ask why they told him it was for playing a illegal version of this game on this Wii!! WATCH out people!!




hahaha, april fools


----------



## link459 (Jun 24, 2009)

jhjsaat said:
			
		

> lawsuit of brain on his head...



wat


----------



## Mailenste (Jun 24, 2009)

link459 said:
			
		

> wat


----------



## GameSoul (Jun 24, 2009)

jhjsaat said:
			
		

> Everyone in Europe DO NOT USE THIS GAME ONLINE!! A friend of me living in the Netherlands just got his internet shutdown and a lawsuit of brain on his head... When he ask why they told him it was for playing a illegal version of this game on this Wii!! WATCH out people!!



OMG!!!!! ALERT THE INTERWEBZ! Too bad I don't live in Europe. I wanna get a lawsuit too!


----------



## MeleeMaster500 (Jun 25, 2009)

supporting this game would encourage them to make a sequel, and perhaps give nintendo the idea that we don't want crap games on our systems anymore. so please buy instead of pirate, or support them in another way possible.


----------



## Loginer (Jun 25, 2009)

jhjsaat said:
			
		

> Everyone in Europe DO NOT USE THIS GAME ONLINE!! A friend of me living in the Netherlands just got his internet shutdown and a lawsuit of brain on his head... When he ask why they told him it was for playing a illegal version of this game on this Wii!! WATCH out people!!








In other news, I've cleared two levels so far, and I'm not very impressed by the graphics.


----------



## Jibib (Jun 25, 2009)

Are PAL users running this on Gecko OS? (I still burn DVD's) Or some other Region Free method, please tell what your using


----------



## Snave2008 (Jun 25, 2009)

I've also just finished the 2nd level and I'm a bit.......meh?!

It reminds me a little of the Matrix game a few years ago...

Also I can't get online with it, says to check my settings when I know they're right!


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 25, 2009)

anyone got this working on a 3.2E wiikey wii?


----------



## El-ahrairah (Jun 25, 2009)

jhjsaat said:
			
		

> a lawsuit of brain on his head



A copyright infringement lawsuit.

(copyright  Intellectual Property  Brain)

Man, with all this "cool story, bro" and "wat"...it sure smells like 4chan in here.


----------



## ether2802 (Jun 25, 2009)

Sega send thanks to all of you who create a great advertising campaing..!!


----------



## mister x (Jun 25, 2009)

anyone care to comment on the playability, graphics and general info......??
Thanks


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 25, 2009)

Just been playing it, works fine on pal wii 3.1E and wiikey2. Fun game, but not sure what all the hype was about, just a decent fps, nothing revolutionary.


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 25, 2009)

I just finished reading the Nintendo Power review of this game.  They didn't seem to enjoy it that much but as usual, they copped out and gave it a 8.0

Meh, I'll wait for more reviews in the meantime.


----------



## jarock (Jun 25, 2009)

Being playing it for about 1 hour it started great and I thought yeah not bad then about 10 mins after the inital new game factor wore off I thought it's not that great. It certanly comes no where near the hype.
Textures and Graphics could be better and at times you could pass them for n64....seriously and sometimes look good.
AI is bad, they all run around like loonys not knowing there arse from there elbows. make sure you change the difficulty to severe otherwise you will walk it.
You can run up to many and just shoot them while their looking at you and they would not even react, similuar to the ones in Quantum of solace. I am not saying don't buy it, but if you have it preordered don't expect anything spectacular only average.

I have not played multi yet but going by the feel of it I won't be either.

It does nothing for the Wii, come on look at Metroid Prime 3 that played well, but in all honestly it does feel like a cheep title like Turning Point for the PS3. 

So sum up do I like it?: Yes
Could it be better: Oh yes
Would recommend you buy it?: Your money do what you want, personaly MU for me
Replay: No once I complete it I will delete from my HD and never to be seen again.

Note: There are alot of configs in this game from controls, hud options, Deadzone, Motion blur, just to name a few. I have never seen as many options in a game before and was overwelmed by it and thought it was an excellent benefit to the game. So I do recommend when you start the game you pause it (2) then go though them all first. Many of them will be in real time so you can seethe difference while playing.

Maybe I am being a little hard on it and a maybe because I have been playing Killzone 2 all day...lol


----------



## Serabii (Jun 25, 2009)

FUCK YEAH!!! I support this game so I'll do the honest thing, buy the game and download the game XD


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 25, 2009)

If anyone wants to play some multiplayer hit up this thread.


----------



## tom35 (Jun 25, 2009)

Snave2008 said:
			
		

> Also I can't get online with it, says to check my settings when I know they're right!



You must live in the Netherlands. Watch out for the Brain Lawsuit, that should be coming within the next 5 minutes.


----------



## Sstew (Jun 25, 2009)

Getting it tomorrow, Im just looking for a decent FPS. Anyone played this AND Overlord? If so which is better?


----------



## nightwalker (Jun 25, 2009)

those who has played the game, is the zapper comfortable to play with this game?

thinking of getting one jsut for this


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 25, 2009)

nightwalker said:
			
		

> those who has played the game, is the zapper comfortable to play with this game?
> 
> thinking of getting one jsut for this


I dont need to hae zapper to say it wont help. The standard for throwing a grenade is by moving the nunchuck. You can't do this seperately from the wii mote with the zapper. But you can put the grenade on a button. It just wont feel good.


----------



## Hooya (Jun 25, 2009)

nightwalker said:
			
		

> those who has played the game, is the zapper comfortable to play with this game?
> 
> thinking of getting one jsut for this



Don't use the zapper, it's designed to have unique movement between the 'chuck and the remote.


----------



## ZeroTm (Jun 25, 2009)

Played the game and I really recommend it. It´s a really great Fps game on the WII which should be supported by buying. Also played the Multiplayer which rocks.


----------



## jan777 (Jun 25, 2009)

ZeroTm said:
			
		

> Played the game and I really recommend it. It´s a really great Fps game on the WII which should be supported by buying. Also played the Multiplayer which rocks.




C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER


----------



## DarkMatterCore (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey guys, do you know what firmware update does this games comes with? Does it work wiht the BL or the NeoGamma (and the USB Loader, too)? I'm downloading it through a torrent, >.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 25, 2009)

jan777 said:
			
		

> ZeroTm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's actually 1-2 SUPER COMBO FINISH

Anyway, this game is alright. MUCH better than Moh: Heroes 2. Best fps game on the wii imo.


----------



## phantastic91 (Jun 25, 2009)

omg omg omg omg......

i soo wanted to like this. just put down the game less than 5 minutes ago. i thought it was pretty mediocre. single player was sooooo boring. i adjusted the controls since the default was slow.  multiplayer mode was laggy somewhat (first day issue i suppose) but still playable. its annoying seeing someone on the cliff and then the lag makes them look like there on the air.  call of duty wii is much better than this i think. Its soo much faster too. i thought conduit was slow moving  or maybe its just im so use to running in call of duty. i keep getting in the top three for my first few rounds on the internet, but call of duty is more fun than this game in single player and multiplayer imo.  anyone else think so too? or am i just not liking it...


----------



## mousan (Jun 25, 2009)

better than metroid??


----------



## Zerrix (Jun 25, 2009)

Game is Multi 5 and works on PAL Consoles normally thorugh the Disclauncher!


----------



## jaykop (Jun 25, 2009)

does this work on a pal wii 4.0e with the gx usb loader


----------



## jarock (Jun 25, 2009)

mousan said:
			
		

> better than metroid??



ah no! Metriod is hard beaten and this does not even come close.
I am 50% cleared SP in just over an hour. Max 3-4 hour SP mode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Metroid took me 19 hours lol


----------



## Zerrix (Jun 25, 2009)

jaykop said:
			
		

> does this work on a pal wii 4.0e with the gx usb loader



Yes.


----------



## Vater Unser (Jun 25, 2009)

Hooya said:
			
		

> nightwalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The zapper is the most pathetic excuse for an official peripheral I've seen in the past 10 years.
Why would anyone spend money on that piece of junk?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It doesn't look like a gun, it doesn't feel like a gun, it doesn't handle like a gun, it doesn't make the aiming any more precise, which, yes, pretty much leaves it a useless piece of plastic.

By the way, The Conduit currently has an average rating of 78% at gamerankings. Almost exactly what I expected. The game never seemed to offer anything to justify the hype in the first place...But it still seems like an enjoyable shooter. It's nice to have at least that once in a while, instead of, you know, nothing.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 25, 2009)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> Hooya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree completely. It's Nintendo's attempt to sell plastic. And what do you get? A bad control scheme, worse accuracy/freedom, and a crappy copy of Link's Crossbow Training.

BTW, played through the single player. Nice storyline, but disappointing ending that was so staged for a sequel. Need to try out online today.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 25, 2009)

Wii game of the year? No...Wii game of the week?  No...I prefer Overlord: Dark Legend.

It should be called "My First FPS"  and be aimed purely at those who haven't played a modern (if you can call it that) FPS.  Its just so devoid of anything new.

Its not a bad game its just...ok.  I wanted to be pleasantly surpirsed, I wanted to like it just like those better reviews liked it but I couldn't.  Its just that, I've played it all before and its pretty much as dumb as Quake 2 but without the charm that that game had.

I wouldn't even say it was the best Wii FPS, to be honest I preferred Call of Duty: World At War (Metroid Prime 3 is a different kind of genre to me so that doesn't count).  That game had more variety in gameplay and was more of a challenge.   Controls do work very well but then they're no better than CoD:WaW.  I do like the customisation, sort of like PC games in a way but I expected better after all that HVS said.

Some times it looks great (in a Xbox way), other it looks like a first gen PS2 game (those who say it looks like N64 need to play N64 games on a N64 and not on a emulator that has filters on).  Story is pretty generic, if they do a sequel I really hope they employ someone who could write better.  Voice acting is fine, I've heard better...I've heard worse.

Enemies are pitiful, they're just grunts!  Its like enemy AI has stopped evolving after Quake 2.  The game actually reminded me of Timesplitters & Red Faction on the PS2 in that those were hyped up but never delivered.  The only reason they were hyped so much was that there wasn't much else on the PS2.

Some plus sides, it seems like its got a lot of secrets in there and that if you get some codes you can get some good extras too in a Perfect Dark/GoldenEye style way.  I like having achievements in a Wii title even if they don't really inspire me to play this again.

This is based on my two hours with the game.  I didn't die once and I stopped playing due to getting bored.  I can't see myself wanting to finish the rest of the supposed 3 hours that is left.  If you hardly ever play FPS games but like the look at it, then go ahead but its not the so called "core" game that Wii owners are wanting.  Probably best to wait and see what Bethesda Softworks have brewing.

Still I do hope it sells well, if it does then some publishers could get some better developers who can inject some originality into a game.


----------



## florian (Jun 25, 2009)

I have the Wii Speak system on my Wii but when i choose the wifii conection multiplayers , the Wii speak is activated in the options but the Led is not blue on the wii speak and when i choose a multiplayer game : example : Kill in team i have no player for speak ??? its normal ?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 25, 2009)

Not really gonna quote because it would be overly long.

Is it any Halo? No, of course not. But for those who SOLELY have a Wii system (like me) or want an interesting control scheme for first person shooters, this is probably the next best thing. 

You're rating the game WAY too much on the story mode. You'll play through it once just for fun, maybe a few more times for achievements. You shouldn't write such a terrible review if you haven't even ventured to the online. It quite honestly offers the best online experience I've ever played for the Wii, maybe even ever (mind you I had a Gamecube for my previous generation system, so it's not saying much). 

The graphics are pretty good for a Wii game. People saying it's some "piece of shit" graphics need to really realize how terrible the Wii's hardware is for graphics. Of course you'll find better graphics on the Xbox 360 or PS3, there's no doubt. But for the Wii, you'll think they're amazing.

I see you've complained about the controls. Really, it takes A LOT of tinkering to get them perfect for each person, but once you get the hang of it and find a comfortable set up, you'll find it surpasses all other Wii shooters.

Also, the "codes" system is only for those who bought the Limited Edition so you can get a special ASE skin and online multiplayer skin, nothing else. Sorry to rain on the parade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And it's not an essential for the Wii, since so many people bought a Wii to play dumb shovelware games or "family friendly titles". But for those who feel almost remorseful for buying a Wii and realizing the lack of hardcore games (me, again), this is a breath of fresh air.

So, this isn't the best FPS game ever, but its certainly the most rewarding for the Wii.

The only issues I have with The Conduit are the slow running speed (even at 100 it runs rather slow), the occasional lag online (it has just fired up, but there's some rubberbanding every now and then and lack of registering hits in real time), and friend codes (even then, you can always use the WiiSpeak to tell people your friend code online). 

But that's just me.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 25, 2009)

Don't want to troll but.. the impressions I'm reading are exactly the same that I had when I played Halo.. a solid, good FPS game, that does nothing new.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But, also like Halo, people been praising the multiplayer mode more than the single player.. 

I'm yet to play the game..


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 25, 2009)

Level design is very plain, its not just the story I mean the story in Mario games is always crap and they're mostly classics.  Reason?  Great level design & even Sunshine felt had some new ideas.

Its almost feels like someone remade Quake II for the Gamecube and you're playing a load of custom levels.  How long did they spend on this game again?  Perhaps most of the time was on multiplayer which I've yet to play and can't be bothered to as my friends don't have Wii's and I'm not into playing against faceless people.  I might get curious one day but I have better online FPS to play on my PC (even ones that are like 10 years old) so why bother?  Something that is a major plus for those without any other consoles.

Its not a complete waste of time but like I said, its really just for those who don't play these games much.

Anyway thats just my opinion, everyone should give it a try if they're interested in it.

Done now.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 25, 2009)

florian said:
			
		

> I have the Wii Speak system on my Wii but when i choose the wifii conection multiplayers , the Wii speak is activated in the options but the Led is not blue on the wii speak and when i choose a multiplayer game : example : Kill in team i have no player for speak ??? its normal ?



I am having the same exact problem as you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Been searching for a while in places wondering how to activate Wiispeak in the game.

And here's the weird thing, whenever I boot it through Gamma, it says Microphone not detected.

But when I boot it through the Disc Channel, I can configure the settings fine etc. But no blue light. I'm thinking of just getting the retail version tomorrow.

But as for the game, it's decent. Not extreme OMG1337. It's decent. A very nice touch for the Wii. This game has been needing to come out for Wii. It's somewhat like a Halo, but on an Earth theme. I've been playing online for about 2 hours now, and it's laggy as hell, and very skippy. I'm hoping that it's just my downloaded copy of the game causing it to lag and such.

Haven't got too much into the Story Mode of the game, played about the first 2 chapters. Very nice looking, detailed graphics. But too many enemies even on "Guarded" mode. They just keep popping out of the spawn areas non-stop in some parts. But that's what keeps the game going. So it's not a big issue on my part.

8/10 for me.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 25, 2009)

i've heard on another private tracker that on a 3.2E pal wii it gives a 002 error, can anyone confirm this?


----------



## SwitchNOW (Jun 25, 2009)

The Conduit FIRST LOOK




The Conduit Mode Online




[Wii] The Conduit [Customize appearance Online]




by _Contra_


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 26, 2009)

Got it yesterday. I'm don't pirate Wii games, but even if I did, I would buy this one. I get the bonuses from the Limited Edition and support HVS for more great games (The Grinder will own, Animales de la Muerte looks so fucking hilarious).


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 26, 2009)

Just updating you on an issue that was released in the WiiSOS version of the game.

Sadly, they scrubbed the ISO before uploading onto different sources, and the scrubbed version took out the Wiispeak compatibility. I apparently downloaded it because it was the first to be uploaded, and played it to find some features not available. Such as, getting errors saying, "Wiispeak cannot be detected."

And it even says you're entering a Wiispeak room, but nothing ever happens, nor does your Wiispeak blue LED light up. Correct right?

Sadly, you need to re-download another ISO. The one I upgraded to was from CliiSHE. The non-working one is from WiiSOS.

Go re-download from the release group, CliiSHE. All should be fine. You should be able to chat perfectly in the lobby and in gameplay.


----------



## berlinka (Jun 26, 2009)

Hello, I want to play this online....and I'm from the Netherlands....but I don't want a lawsuit on my brain! Can some fellow netherlanders confirm or deny something. It sounds like gobbledeegook to me, but hey, you never know.

PS: Is it also possible to choose for a whole body lawsuit, 'cause my brain and body are very fond of eachother


----------



## MAD_BOY (Jun 26, 2009)

berlinka said:
			
		

> Hello, I want to play this online....and I'm from the Netherlands....but I don't want a lawsuit on my brain! Can some fellow netherlanders confirm or deny something. It sounds like gobbledeegook to me, but hey, you never know.
> 
> PS: Is it also possible to choose for a whole body lawsuit, 'cause my brain and body are very fond of eachother


I already played online. Also, it's still legal here in NL to download games/music/whatever.


----------



## Social0 (Jun 26, 2009)

well, I have this game a shot? I gave it 2 levels and man was I bored!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 26, 2009)

Social0 said:
			
		

> well, I have this game a shot? I gave it 2 levels and man was I bored!



The single player is average. You mainly just run through it for the hell of it. The online is why the game was made. I was playing it all yesterday and got a massive pinky and back cramp (since I play on my bed in my room, I have nothing to lean back on, so yeah).


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 26, 2009)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> HaniKazmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what do you mean by that? the pat on the back

oh the game works on the ciocorps


----------



## Athlon-pv (Jun 27, 2009)

MAD_BOY said:
			
		

> berlinka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Music and Movies , not anythingelse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Btw if you get a lawsuit of brain within a hour doesnt that smell like total BS to you , judge has to sign of on it as well...


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 27, 2009)

Awesome game with cool graphics. I expected the game to load slower but it was actually pretty damn fast ;D

Game works on WiiKey 1.9s with 4.0U. 

For those of you who are having trouble on a european wii and any wii firmware version, try doing this: 

1) Patch with RegionFrii 1.21. If your Wii is PAL, patch the region code to PAL. Load the ISO and from the drop down menu choose a PAL region code. 
2) After patching with RegionFrii 1.21, patch with BrickBlocker 1.3R2. Load the ISO then hit patch. You may have to click Language --> English. The default may be French.
3) Burn the image. 

~ Jon

EDIT: BrickBlocker 1.3R2, RegionFrii 1.21


----------



## SwitchNOW (Jun 30, 2009)

The Conduit [Ending\Credits]


----------



## Jibib (Jul 1, 2009)

Meh, single player is.. meh, boring, those Eggs really get on my nerves :@. BUT the online Multiplayer is intense! I love the rocket launcher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1 Hit Kills = WIN!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 1, 2009)

Jibib said:
			
		

> Meh, single player is.. meh, boring, those Eggs really get on my nerves :@. BUT the online Multiplayer is intense! I love the rocket launcher
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually hate the rocket launcher. It's essentially a no-skill-required weapon that gets 1HKO. 

On a side note, ever notice how much this game is based off Halo?

1) Alien invasion on Earth? Yes
2) Protagonist betraying his former alliance? Yes (Mr. Ford and the Arbiter, however it's spelled)
3) Similar weaponry? Yes (SCAR = battle rifle, Strike Rifle = Carbine, Warp Pistol = Plasma Pistol, etc etc)
4) Futuristic body suit? Yes (Trust suit and whatever they call the Spartan suit)
5) Self recovering health? Yes

All I can name for now, but there's more.


----------

